
Show HN: Simple "Integration Tests" for Your APIs, Through the Web - marbemac
http://stoplight.io/#hn
======
marbemac
Hi all, I've been working on StopLight for the past month, and just put up
this first version. If you have any questions do let me know! Thanks for
checking it out.

~~~
johns
Congrats on the launch. Always like seeing more API tools!

------
MMcCormick
I'm pretty excited about this product. I find that if I'm not doing TDD, all I
want is integration tests to make sure the high level stuff works. Add in the
fact that there's a command line interface for local dev and it adds up to
something that could be more powerful and easy to use than rspec.

